# Paulie's E-liquid launching on Saturday!!!



## Stroodlepuff (11/2/16)

We are very excited to announce that Paulie's E-liquid will be launching at Vape King on Saturday 13-02-2016.




The following Flavours will be available:

Pistatchio Ice-cream - 0mg, 3mg, 6mg
Guava - 0mg, 3mg, 6mg

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## skola (11/2/16)

Loving the labels!! What size is that bottle @Stroodlepuff ??


----------



## korn1 (11/2/16)

skola said:


> Loving the labels!! What size is that bottle @Stroodlepuff ??



Hmmm looks like 50ml ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/2/16)

They are 50ml bottles and will retail for R250.00

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (12/2/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> They are 50ml bottles and will retail for R250.00


Thanks @Stroodlepuff.. Awesome size, awesome price, hopeful that it's an awesome juice.


----------



## rogue zombie (12/2/16)

Jeeslike, even wrapped sealed... nice touch @Paulie

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (12/2/16)

I just keep on wondering if those are @Stroodlepuff 's hands?!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/2/16)

Stosta said:


> I just keep on wondering if those are @Stroodlepuff 's hands?!



Hahahaha most definitely not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (12/2/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hahahaha most definitely not


After I posted that I thought, "What if those are her hands and now you just look like a ****?". So I'm glad I got away with that!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BibbyBubbly (12/2/16)

From the looks of the bottles, labels and packaging, this is going to be a premium juice!!
So happy that us South African are lucky enough to have talented juice manufactures! Well done @Paulie

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/2/16)

I have a feeling that Pistatchio is going to be a winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (12/2/16)

Can confirm, these are real quality juices. Paulie has the palate of a Michelin chef.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/2/16)

Paulies is live on the website and instore

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/2/16)

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/2/16)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html


----------



## Silver (13/2/16)

Congrats @Paulie and VapeKing
Wishing you guys all the best!!

Please keep me some guava. My luck it will all be sold out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/2/16)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Paulie and VapeKing
> Wishing you guys all the best!!
> 
> Please keep me some guava. My luck it will all be sold out



Will do  What strength do you want? 6?


----------



## Silver (14/2/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Will do  What strength do you want? 6?



18 or 12 please Stroods 



Runs away.......... Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/2/16)

Silver said:


> 18 or 12 please Stroods
> 
> 
> 
> Runs away.......... Lol


We only have up to 6  will ask the Mixmaster for some 12s for you and @BumbleBee

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/2/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We only have up to 6  will ask the Mixmaster for some 12s for you and @BumbleBee
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


Ah thanks for remembering Stroods 

But.... Weirdly enough 12mg is kicking my ass these days


----------

